# Snowboard Flex



## rakaton (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am a newbie and I have a question regarding snowboarding. I want to buy board. I am a bit confused with the terms of snowboard flex. I heard from some people that they recommend a soft board for beginner. And from some other say stiff board. If someone could explain it to me that would be helpful

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Softer = easier/more forgiving
Stiff = more stable/will last you longer/better for all mountain.

So just get a freestyle board to start and you can use it for park when you advance and if you want to add a stiffer board later on you can. When i say freestyle don't get the stiffest freestyle board out there.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, get a Rome cheaptrick if you can, great boards mine took some hard shit in the last 2 years and it still ain't dead.
If not a Rome artifact or artifact rocker would be good.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

The softer the board the easier it is to manipulate it. U just have to know what you are going to use it for and decide on that basis. If want to learn tricks and park its better to get a softer board. If you just want to carve around get a stiffer board meant for freeriding. With that said a soft board will most likely be easier to learn on but it's better to get a board that u can still use after you progress.


----------

